# Bedienungsanleitung für Magellan ??? GPS Pioneer



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2005)

hab nen gebrauchtes Magellan GPS bekommen ....
hat jemand zufällig eine Bedienungsanleitung, bzw weiß woher zu bekommen ? 
bin da leider völlig unwissend auf dem Gebiet :c
danke schon mal !!! :m


----------



## Lachsy (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung für Magellan ??? GPS Pioneer*

hoffe mit deinem englisch klappt es 

http://us.reynolds.net.au/magellan/downloads/manuals/pioneer.pdf

mfg Lachsy


----------



## vaaberg (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung für Magellan ??? GPS Pioneer*

Hi,

ich habe ein Magelan GPS 320. Hast Du ein solches ? Wenn ja musst Du mailen, könnte Dir dann Kopien schicken oder Dir die Bed.anleitung leihen.
Ich nutze mein 320 immer noch, obwohl ein Bildschirmgerät vorhanden ist.

Vaaberg


----------



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung für Magellan ??? GPS Pioneer*

danke Lachsy !!! #6
werd ich schon hinbekommen mit dem englisch !  |bla:

@ vaaberg
danke fürs Angebot - aber wird wohl kein 320 sein ?!
steht jedenfalls nur Pioneer drauf .....


----------

